# استفسار عن وحدة ال ro فوائد و اضرار



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما هي قيمة الأملاح المذابة في الماء ( t d s ) و التي تقوم وحدة الro بتقليلها و هل نتعامل مع فلاتر فيها ro ام فلاتر بدونها؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يونيو 2013)

رجاء الرد لأهمية الموضوع


----------



## ahrambakr (27 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد بالطبع أنواع كثيرة من ال RO membranes ويتم اختيارها حسب نسبة الاملاح فى الماء الداخل والضغوط المستخدمة ونسبة الاملاح المطلوبة ونسبة الـ Recovery 
مثلا يوجد وحدة RO تقلل نسبة الاملاح من 800 مجم/لتر إلى 90 مجم/لتر عند ضغط 7 بار 
لذا يتم عمل Projection للمياه الداخلة لكى يتم اختيار النوعالمناسب بالموصفات المناسبة 
بالنسبة للفوائد - تنقية المياه من معظم الاملاح الموجودة وبعض هذه الاملاح أو العناصر الكيميائية تحتاج لحقن كيماويات اخرى للتخلص منها ولا تقوم بها الاغشية بمفردها 
ويجب عمل تحليل المياة الناتجة والتأكد من أن كل مكوناتها فى المدى المسموح به حسب المواصفات القياسية حيث أنه أحيانا يلزم إضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية لتحقيق ذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يونيو 2013)

ahrambakr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يوجد بالطبع أنواع كثيرة من ال RO membranes ويتم اختيارها حسب نسبة الاملاح فى الماء الداخل والضغوط المستخدمة ونسبة الاملاح المطلوبة ونسبة الـ Recovery
> مثلا يوجد وحدة RO تقلل نسبة الاملاح من 800 مجم/لتر إلى 90 مجم/لتر عند ضغط 7 بار
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اطرح السؤال بصيغة اوضح ما هي المواصفات القياسية لمياه الشرب و نسبة الأملاح الذائبة في الماء كم جزأ في المليون بحيث نحدد نوع جهاز تنقية المياه المنزلي
مشكور علي الرد


----------

